# 410 Pump Project



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Was lusting for a 410 pump for a long time, and the 42 Winchesters were just way too far out of reach. Found this gem on a shelf in a gun store, and decided she needed me. It's a H&R 402, which is most likely their tribute to, or ripoff of the 42 Winnie. Either way she fit my budget, and pointed pretty good. The metal was refinished with OxPho Blue, and the wood with thinned BLO. Receiver side plates and trigger group are in AlumaHyde 2 in gloss ruger gray. I am thinking of refinishing them again in a darker color. Here are some before, during and after pics.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 870 Express 410 that I bought years back, plan to give it to my son soon.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Took the 410 out to the field this afternoon and managed to shoot 3 doves with it. My longest kill was at 30 yards. I think I have found my new dove gun. My ears aren't ringing, and my shoulder and face aren't beat up from recoil.


----------



## Snagman (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done, wader !!!
That is a great find and restoration. My first shotgun was a Savage 220A in 
.410 given to me by my Grandfather in the early sixties and it remains my favorite squirrel weapon of choice.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My first shotgun was a 410 as well, it was a bolt action Mossberg that my Dad bought from my Uncle for $10...came with a handful of shells as well.


----------

